# Fallen In love with this new registered Buckling.



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

I FINALLY FOUND MY BOY AND HE IS WHAT I HAVE ALWAYS EVER DREAMED ABOUT IN HIS COLOR AND MARKINGS.

Sorry for all caps but i can't stop screaming about what i just found. He was born 2/11/2018 about 4 days before My new kids so they will be ready to breed when he is ready to breed. But this buck has everything that i have been searching for. 

1. Registered
2. the Length of this buckling
3. the nice Milking Lineage in his breeding.
4. Mother has a nice udder and easy to milk and length teats. 

Also the thing i LOVE LOVE about this buckling is He is pure bred Nigerian dwarf Buckling. and golden. And i really do Hope that the golden color is Dominate as i LOVE LOVE this color. 


the buck he was playing with is 4 months of age and you can see the different size to each other but they were playing like brothers. 

He is 2 weeks old or a little older and don't worry he is still being fed by my doe that is still in milk. I put her on the stand and let him nurse. But he also has been nibbling on hay and grain. 

He is the golden boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

your excitement has brightened everyone's day.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nice! Glad you found what you were looking for! I hope he sires many golden kids for you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a golden opportunity! ;-) He's a real cutie. Hope he performs well for you when the time comes!


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

billiejw89 said:


> Nice! Glad you found what you were looking for! I hope he sires many golden kids for you!


So do I Know some people hate the golden colors because they are dominate color. I don't really know why I love the golden color so bad but I Really do Love this color. He is going to be a very beautiful sire although when he gets stinky and pee's on him self L O L.

But I have a lot of generation's with these 3 buckling's So i am very happy with the 3 buck's i am keeping.

I finally also got my mom happy about buying and bringing in a new herd buck.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

cinderrella123 said:


> buying and bringing in a new herd buck.


This happens to the best of herds. Literally, the best herds bring in new bucks from time to time. You are in good company.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He is so cute!!!

How many times are you getting your doe on the stand to nurse him? Are you also giving him bottles?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

cute little guy <3 (heart)


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I plan on getting a golden doe or buck in the future too. Absolutely beautiful ❤


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

mariarose said:


> This happens to the best of herds. Literally, the best herds bring in new bucks from time to time. You are in good company.


yeah I don't line breed or Inbreed I don't like that at all. But it was so hard to sell the father to these Beautiful goat kids but he went to a wonderful home where i am in contact with her all the time and she loves This buck.

I can only keep 3 bucks on the farm or i would have to make there pen bigger so I chose to sell the father to the kids and bring in another herd sire.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> He is so cute!!!
> 
> How many times are you getting your doe on the stand to nurse him? Are you also giving him bottles?


The women i bought him from kept him away from mom all day long and only fed him once a day in the evening. I have been getting my doe on the stand twice a day 1 in the morning at 7:00 O'clock and 7:00 O'clock in the evening I don't know if he would take a bottle sense he has been on mother's teat.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

LuvmyNubians said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous! I plan on getting a golden doe or buck in the future too. Absolutely beautiful ❤


I have waited for years to find this buckling. or ever sense i started to raise goats. and the good factor in this is He is registered and A pure bred Nigerian dwarf buckling.

This is my very first Pure Bred Buck I have always kept Registered Mini Lamancha bucks around but this will be my first ever Pure bred Buck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't mean to be pushy but twice a day just really isn't enough for a 3 week old kid. He won't grow as well and he is definitely going to be one handsome dude!!! 

Maybe the breeder was separating him all day to milk but then leaving him all night with the dam So he could nurse at will?


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> I don't mean to be pushy but twice a day just really isn't enough for a 3 week old kid. He won't grow as well and he is definitely going to be one handsome dude!!!
> 
> Maybe the breeder was separating him all day to milk but then leaving him all night with the dam So he could nurse at will?


Oh your not pushy I knew when i bought him he would need to be fed 3 times a day or more to really grow. I had no idea that it would be so easy to get him to take a bottle and he was on mom's teat sense he was born not bottle fed.

But I have sense moved Him on to Whole cow's milk yesterday as my doe is drying up and not giving me much milk at all to feed him. But he has solid poops and pee's I will be watching him for scour's.

I did this with my one baby bottle doe mom didn't produce enough to make a transition so i just put her straight on formula and No loose stools or anything so hopefully he will be good to. I have bottle fed 6 kids sense raising goats.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

The funny thing is My full size Lamancha doe really liked him she was playing with him really nice and muzzling him. She wants to be a mother again she is a weirdo she see's my other doe's 3 babies and is always standing next to the fence never seen a doe act this way. But hopefully she will breed for this buckling when he is able to. 

although I wish i could find a Pure bred lamancha Buck to breed My 2 full size lamancha doe's to as i really want pure bred registered Lamancha kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I really like your little buckling. Great color.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I really like your little buckling. Great color.


Thank you I really love this buckling to. He is going to Make a beautiful herd sire in the near future I just hope i get a lot of Cream color doe's from him.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

If you have the same luck (for me unluck) as I have in my herd, you will get all sorts of gold kids. My Lamancha buck is gold and white. No matter what color the doe is, 90% of his kids come out gold and white.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

lottsagoats1 said:


> If you have the same luck (for me unluck) as I have in my herd, you will get all sorts of gold kids. My Lamancha buck is gold and white. No matter what color the doe is, 90% of his kids come out gold and white.


I am counting on getting this color and i Really do hope that this is dominate color like people say.

I have 2 Pure bred Nigerian dwarf does and My golden boy
I have 5 Mini Lamancha doe's and 1 mini lamancha buck
I have 1 pure bred Lamancha buck that is now 2 weeks and 1 days old 
3 pure bred lamancha doe's.

I can't wait to breed My golden boy to all 10 Doe's to see what the will throw. I know what my 2 Nigerian dwarf does will Produce as they just had kids this year and color.


----------

